# Happy New Year Everyone!



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Just wanted to with everyone a Happy New Year and let everyone know how much I enjoy this community here at Cheftalk. Anyone celebrating by making traditional foods?


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Depends what you mean by traditional... my tradition is these little Chinese shrimp dumplings, crescent-shaped with greens, mushrooms and a bit of water chestnut. Believe it or not, goes great with Ketel One martinis. Of course, this may be because of the martini that's traditional to go along with all the handwork of putting the dumplings together...


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Ketel One Martinis my favorite!!!
cchiu, nice job on the post. I just got a new scanner and I don't know what to do (yet)
I also will be spending new years with my 4 girls Jill,my wife, Amy rose "10" Rebecca lee "6" and Molly "7 months" Puppy
So It will be mellow, Which is fine with me.
I will have some osetra and toast. And I have been making a little Gravlox to enjoy.
My family likes King Crab, so I will probably go that route.
I have a bottle of 85 krug Clos de Mensiul and a 90 Le Grand Dame, Should do the trick







Peace and love all of you and your family
Brad
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I will be with my husband and my siblings. The siblings aren't very talented in the kitchen. We'll have to bring something.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Hapy new year!


May all your wishes will come true in the new century.


----------

